# 69 judge barn find questions



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

Xxxu


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As in some instances there is conflicting information. This is one of them.

Wallace Racing says the casting # is 9790071, the same number for '68.

Pontiac Power says it's 9792506 for '69. They say the 2 bolt main is correct.

A '69 WW RA IV block had 4 bolt mains..... Which had casting number 9792506/9790071.. Go figure..

Wallace:
1969 400 366 HP WS M 10.75 068/744 48 1-4 7028273/7029273 RA III Block Casting # 9790071

Pontiac Power:
WS A-body 69 400 366 4-speed L-74 1x4 9792506 2 GTO Judge Ram Air III


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> As in some instances there is conflicting information. This is one of them.
> 
> Wallace Racing says the casting # is 9790071, the same number for '68.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Mine is a 9790071 but it is tapped for 4 bolt.

What is the color of your car? I like it.Is it simlar


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's actually Verdoro Green Metalic. It looks darker because of the overcast skies... Midnight green would be nice....Looking at a paint chip in a manual I have, my pic does look similar.. But it's not....


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> It's actually Verdoro Green Metalic. It looks darker because of the overcast skies... Midnight green would be nice....Looking at a paint chip in a manual I have, my pic does look similar.. But it's not....


I didnt realize I was such a green fan, but all the green GTOs I see online(even the lighter shades) catch my eye.

Thanks again for the technical help (even though its not consisti


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, it would be nice if everyone was on the same page as far as numbers go. Sounds like you have the proper block. '69 RA IVs could have either one of the casting numbers I quoted.

The carb should have either of these numbers.... Q-jet 7028273/7029273 750 cfm.
It appears on some of these parts there was a carryover from '68. Especially, for early '69s.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As time goes on and these cars become less common and more correctly restored, original colors like the dark greens of the mid/late '60's look better and better over time, IMO. No worries on the 2bolt: Pontiac blocks are high nickel and super strong. Two bolt blocks have routinely been built up to 700-- 800+ HP without issue. It's the stock connecting rods that need to concern you!!!


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> Yeah, it would be nice if everyoBy that, I mean extremely expensive.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I meant RA IV:
1969 400 370 HP WW M 10.75 041 722 1-4 7029273 RA IV *Block Casting # 9792506 / 9790071 *
The engine codes were different, WW or XP.

I would think having the correct RA carb would be more expensive than a non RA. How much more would depend on the guy sellling it. Probably hard to come by..... Maybe someone else would have a better idea....


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> I meant RA IV:
> 1969 400 370 HP WW M 10.75 041 722 1-4 7029273 RA IV *Block Casting # 9792506 / 9790071 *
> The engine codes were different, WW or XP.
> 
> I would think having the correct RA carb would be more expensive than a non RA. How much more would depend on the guy sellling it. Probably hard to come by..... Maybe someone else would have a better idea....


Like you said at the beginning of this thread, there is conflicting info out there. The two sites I checked said the RA iv had its own casting.
That's why I like asking questions in forums. The vast majority of the time the people in forums know more than the writers on web sites.
One example of conflicting info: in the last couple of days, I've read the first 2000...no 3000...no 5000 '69 judges were painted carousel red.


----------

